# Good Light Weight/breathable Boot?



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I am looking to purchase a good light weight breathable early season boot(i have a more insulated boot already).

I saw the cabelas barefoot hunter and it looked like a very lightweight and breathable boot...and was about 2.1 lbs.

anyone have a suggestion?

-Phorisc


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Under Armour makes a couple. I have the Speed Freaks. Probably not worth the money to be honest. They are basically glorified tennis shoes, and the soles wear out fast.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have had many big brand named boots in my past and recently (5 years ago) I purchased a pair of el-cheapo boots by HyTec for early season hunting. I just purchased my second pair of them. They are waterproof and have the gusseted tongue. Low profile and weigh about 2 lb. I love them!


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

I have the Cabelas XPG boots and would recommend them. I've also been looking at some waterproof Salomon boots/shoes on Amazon that have good reviews.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ya, I have 2 pair of the Under Armour speed freaks & love them....they do wear out fast!
-one step above them are the Brow Tine...they are a lil better


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

While I don't have anything to really compare them to, I bought(was given as a graduation present for coming up to utah) a $140 pair of Timberlands. They've done me really well so far. A mountain every weekend. I still don't know why Utahan's have such a fascination with sagebrush. The stuff tears apart your legs and there is no getting around it. Definitely wouldn't drag a nice firearm through it, and after seeing what a fall I had did to an aluminum water bottle( slipped though sage brush and rolled through rocks), I'm thinking about sticking to an iron sighted weapon instead of a scoped one.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I picked up a pair of Keen boots this year for my summer scouting trips. They've been great. Comfortable, waterproof and have held up well so far to everything I've hiked through.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> I picked up a pair of Keen boots this year for my summer scouting trips. They've been great. Comfortable, waterproof and have held up well so far to everything I've hiked through.


The Keens are very comfortable but wear out much faster than a boot with Vibram soles, plus they are not as waterproof as a pair of Merrells with Gore-Tex for example. But last year my Keens made the difference between a severely bruised toe and a badly broken toe, the toe guard saved my bacon one morning when I slipped and jammed my foot into a rock.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

30-06-hunter said:


> The Keens are very comfortable but wear out much faster than a boot with Vibram soles, plus they are not as waterproof as a pair of Merrells with Gore-Tex for example. But last year my Keens made the difference between a severely bruised toe and a badly broken toe, the toe guard saved my bacon one morning when I slipped and jammed my foot into a rock.


I've had my Keens (steel toe) for just over 2 years now. I wear them at work 4-5 days a week and on the weekend around the house or out hiking. The soles are starting to wear down, and the leather has started cracking at the toe box. They aren't very waterproof anymore (mostly due to the cracking). I was late getting the leather treated after a long dusty summer that dried them out. I've got probably 400-500 full days out of them and I couldn't really ask much more out of them. Impressive if Merrells can match that. If they had steel toe, it'd be worth a shot. I'll probably use my Keens on the ML hunt this year and then retire them and replace with another pair.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a pair of the kenetrek low hikers. They are great so far. This is my first season on them.

http://www.elusivehunting.com/shop/footwear/kenetrek-bridger-ridge-low-hiker/


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Danger pronghorn gtx


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

30-06-hunter said:


> The Keens are very comfortable but wear out much faster than a boot with Vibram soles, plus they are not as waterproof as a pair of Merrells with Gore-Tex for example. But last year my Keens made the difference between a severely bruised toe and a badly broken toe, the toe guard saved my bacon one morning when I slipped and jammed my foot into a rock.


Its hard to beat Merrells with Vibram soles. The Vibram soles in their most minimalist shoes are not as good as a standard Vibram, but better than anything comparable.


----------



## zatoan (Sep 22, 2014)

While I don't have anything to really compare them to, I bought(was given as a graduation present for coming up to utah) a $140 pair of Timberlands. They've done me really well so far. A mountain every weekend. I still don't know why Utahan's have such a fascination with sagebrush. The stuff tears apart your legs and there is no getting around it. Definitely wouldn't drag a nice firearm through it, and after seeing what a fall I had did to an aluminum water bottle( slipped though sage brush and rolled through rocks), I'm thinking about sticking to an iron sighted weapon instead of a scoped one.


----------



## Zrglover (Sep 23, 2014)

Everyone in my hunting group are wearing Merril Moab hiking boots for early season and we all love them


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

after lots of research and hours trying on boots, I went with waterproof merrell moab mids.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

utahgolf said:


> after lots of research and hours trying on boots, I went with waterproof merrell moab mids.


Very good choice, they make them in both a gore-Tex version and regular so I hope you got the gore-Tex ones.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Merrell-Chameleon-Trail-Walking-Shoes/dp/B000W7AIPS/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1411700186&sr=8-10&keywords=merrell+chameleon+shoes

They take awhile to ship because they come out of the UK, but by far one of the best shoes Merrell makes.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Be careful of ordering things from Amazon....lots of "fakes" "knock offs"out there
--I got a pair of fakes off there before & was junk!!!!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

those merell moab boots look pretty good, fairly light


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

bamacpl said:


> Be careful of ordering things from Amazon....lots of "fakes" "knock offs"out there
> --I got a pair of fakes off there before & was junk!!!!


Then report the vendor to Amazon, they will get pulled.

I've done business with this particular UK retailer for years. Merrell no longer offers several models of shoes to the US market. And on the other hand there are a lot of brands that are not available in Europe, that are available in the US.

I do a fair amount of business with people in Northern Europe.

You can go straight black market out of China: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014...iking-shoes-outdoor-shoes-men/1916473127.html


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

So I decided to pick up a pair of these for my early season hunting boots when things arent too wet...
lightweight, got them for $40 at ross(you'd be surprised with the amount of great hunting gear they have there  )

http://store.nike.com/us/en_us/pd/special-field-boot/pid-438376

Their almost 1lb a boot I think, and it has breathing holes in the side.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

phorisc said:


> So I decided to pick up a pair of these for my early season hunting boots when things arent too wet...
> lightweight, got them for $40 at ross(you'd be surprised with the amount of great hunting gear they have there  )
> 
> http://store.nike.com/us/en_us/pd/special-field-boot/pid-438376
> ...


Your my kind of shopper!


----------

